

Magically schedule meetings with personal ai assistant - Preseed
http://x.ai/

======
mattzito
I found myself on the receiving end of this product recently, and I felt like
I was in a weird pseudo-uncanny valley. What would this AI understand? Would a
person read it if it was unparseable by the current system? What if I wanted a
little nuance in the conversation, something like, "What's best for me is 1pm
on Monday, but if that's a hassle for the other party, I can make Thursday
afternoon work"?

Human assistants can handle that just fine (and in fact, is a hugely valuable
skill in good admin assistants), but I felt uncomfortable interacting with a
system where I didn't know what was possible.

~~~
Kai_
Since this is their whole business, I'd hope that you could talk to the
service as though it is a person and have it be understood, whether by the AI
or a human trainer (these are mentioned in their FAQ I think).

~~~
Preseed
For all we know - there is someone who is sitting there - being a killer
assistant to the beta users! Do things that don't scale :D

